# Invert Betta Tankmates?



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm tentatively looking into adding some inverts into one or more of my betta tanks in the distant future (3 months minimum) and I'm curious as to experiences others may have had, advice, etc. 

I'd really like to add them to this tank, but not til it's fully planted and mature. I've had it up and running for around a month now. Its only occupants currently are MTS and what I think are cyclops. They look like them, at least. Not sure where on earth they came from. (Betta is being added in when done with QT, in around 20 days).
Tank is right about 7 gallons.

















Anyway, here's what I'm considering. One of these three:
Dwarf Crayfish
Some kind of shrimp, maybe Tangerine Tigers
Thai Micro Crabs

I really like the Thai Micro Crabs, might have to set up a tank just for them if they can't work with a betta.

I know I need more cover in the tank, that's something I plan on working on before I even add Vilya to the tank, lol. I've currently only got fissidens and pennywort, I'm planning on adding some anubias petite and some Cryptocoryne wendtii, and probably more plants, maybe more moss, as well.

My pH is 7.8, I know I've tested hardness and alkalinity, but I can't find the results and I'm not at home now.

Anyway, thoughts, opinions, and comments are all appreciated!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

You mentioned about something look like cyclops. What do you mean?


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

andakin said:


> You mentioned about something look like cyclops. What do you mean?


Everything I've read says they're harmless. I assume they came with the plants or snails, cause I don't have any in any of my other tanks. I'd like to get rid of them, but can't find how to short of breaking down the tank.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

For whatever reason, I immediately jumped to thinking Scuds. They look like tiny shrimp. Not sure if it's what you have.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

andakin said:


> For whatever reason, I immediately jumped to thinking Scuds. They look like tiny shrimp. Not sure if it's what you have.


The ones in my tank look pretty identical to this:









They're roughly the size of a period, and are white. Is that what scuds look like? Are they harmful?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know a thing about cyclops. They're scary looking.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Personally, I would not put Thai Micro Crab in with any predatory fish. They are very shy critters. Mine were in a small invert-only tank. I tried them with a Betta once but they stayed hidden most of the time. They will also climb out as will Crays and shrimp; especially Amano.

Dwarf Crays would work if you have somewhere the Betta can't get when the Crays molt. They are virtually defenseless when they have just molted.

You will need a tank cram-packed with plants. I find Subwassertang and Java Moss work exceptionally well. If that's the AquaTop SC380, you cannot see the substrate in mine for the Subwassertang and moss carpet. I'm working on same in one of my 5.5 tanks.

Also if that's the SC380, I have a piece of stainless steel mesh screen blocking the opening in the back. That tank grows plants really, really well.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Awesome, thanks so much my I was hoping you'd chime in. Yes it is the SC380. Thanks for the tip about the mesh, too. 

Lol guess I'll be looking into a tank for Thai Micro Crabs. 

What do you use as a hide for your crays?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What do i use as hides? Why Cholla, of course. :lol:


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Ahhh lol! That makes perfect sense. Thank you!


----------

